# Gallery Photo comments



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all. I am sure i am just being blind. (my wife calls it male pattern blindness) but how do i post a comment on a picture int eh gallery? I have seen others do it but i'm stupmed.
Thanks
smt102


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You just type it in the large rectangle box before you up load the picture. I think this is what you want. If not I am sorry I said anything. Good luck.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Baldy,
Thank you. But i wasn't very clear there. I actually meant how do i comment on a picture posted by another member. Funny you should reply first though as the picture that prompted my post was one of yours. I'm jealous of you wife. That is a beautiful Mustang.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Click on the picture to get the enlarged version, then look below it. There should be an area titled "Additional Info", and in the box below that heading there should be a link labeled "Post A Comment." Click that link, and type your comment in the box provided. Finally, click the "Submit Post" button underneath the box, and then you should automatically be taken back to the enlarged view of the photo, with your comment now visible (underneath any other, older, comments).


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks DJ. I will try that.

Ok. I tried lol. In aditional info i have four things. print view, receive email updates, add to favorites, and report photo. Am i looking in the right spot? ( I swear I am not a usual forum dunce, but can be blind sometimes)
Thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's what I see in 'additional info'



> Add to Favorites · Post a Comment · Report Photo · Receive Email Updates
> Print View​


There should also be a 'quick reply' box if you scroll down to the bottom of the page.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Here's what I see in 'additional info'
> 
> There should also be a 'quick reply' box if you scroll down to the bottom of the page.


Bruce,
Thank You. I finally found it. On some. Is this feature sometimes turned off? I have seen a few with posts but no quick reply option.

Thanks All
Neil


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well by the time I got back they have you on the right track. That's good. Enjoy.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Bruce,
> Thank You. I finally found it. On some. Is this feature sometimes turned off? I have seen a few with posts but no quick reply option.
> 
> Thanks All
> Neil


Ah, I didn't consider that. I believe the user can specify "no comments allowed" when they upload a photo, and that would explain why you can't find the comment link/box on some pictures. Sorry about that.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Ah, I didn't consider that. I believe the user can specify "no comments allowed" when they upload a photo, and that would explain why you can't find the comment link/box on some pictures. Sorry about that.


Thanks DJ. That would explain that. Just my luck that the ones i most wish to comment on seem to have chosen no comments. lol


----------

